# couple brewskis



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

Pulled up a couple new ones,  bim busch from washington d.c. and a c.h.daniels from manistee mich. Also found a pt. huron brg co.  pic tomorrow.   took a few pics....  Thanks for any input !


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

Thats it for now. Thanks


----------



## Penn Digger (Jul 12, 2012)

Love the one on the left.

 PD


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 12, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  tftfan
> 
> .


 
 Hey Micah,

 I like that Daniels.

 "Daniels CH Brewing Co Manistee Beer 23 23" 1909 Annua Report. The "23" is the number of male workers.

An excellent History & Photos are Here.






 " Chas. H. Daniels Brewery
      14 Mason St.
      Manistee" From.

 "(1884-1890)	MI-201a	(Charles) Daniels & (Joseph) Gambs
 Jones & 14 Mason Sts
 (1890-1905)	MI-201b	Manistee Brewing Co.
 Chas. H. Daniels
 (1905-1911)	MI-201c	Manistee Brewing Co.,
 Estate of Chas. H Daniels
 (1911-1919)	MI-201d	Chas. H. Daniels Brewery
 (1919-1922)	n/a	Estate of Chas. H Daniels 
 (1923-1924)	n/a	C. H. Daniels Co.
 (1925-1933)	n/a	Manistee Products Co.
 (1933-1933)	MI-201e	Gessell Brewery (NP)
 (1933-1936)	MI-201f	Manistee Brewery Co.
 (1937-1942)	MI-201g	Chippewa Brewing Co." From.







 "1901 Chas. H. Daniels Brewery - Manistee, Mich." From.

 "25
 1906 Feb 22
 Daniels, Charles Henry
 M
 W
 M
 55
 9
 11
 3rd Ward
 Smith St., 45
 Hypotrophic cirrkosis liver
  -
 Germany
 Brewer
 Daniels, John
 Germany
 Unknown
 Germany
 25-Feb-06
 Oak Grove Cem.
 L.S. Ramsdell
 F.A.J. Lundquist
 Fred Daniels, Manistee," From.

 Piwa Label 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 "C. H. Daniels' Brewery, Manistee, Michigan described this product as "An Appetizing Soft Drink" and also as "Non-Intoxicating". In addition, they said it "Contains No Drugs Or Poison". Before Prohibition, the brewer operated under the Chas. H. Daniels name from 1911-1919. Incidentally, if I'm not mistaken, Piwa is a Slavic term for beer... "

 "CHAS H DANIELS BREWERY 

 Properly brewed beer, like a watch of fine mechanism or a thoroughbred horse, needs careful handling. That is why beer that is drunk right at the brewery always tastes better than that which has been carted a long distance. 

 The city of Manistee has a brewery which it should consider itself fortunate in possessing. Not only does it make good beer which can be consumed right in the city, while it is still fresh from the vats, but the proprietor Chas H Daniels is a public-spirited citizen and does more than his share in helping the upbuilding of the beautiful municipality of Western Michigan.

  Salt City Extra Pale and the Red, White and Blue beer are among the finest brands brewed in the state. Mr Daniels is a true friend of the wageearner." 1907 MFofL Yearbook..






 From Bruce Mobley.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks SURF !  cool info !!   []


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

.


----------



## tftfan (Jul 12, 2012)

Fun finding the otta-towners. Hutches would be nice....   maybe next time.


----------



## madman (Jul 12, 2012)

cool beers ! like the manistee beer cause ive been there  beautiful area!


----------

